# Coon squalls



## Cody Hatten (Mar 17, 2020)

Just a few I made. Gonna be a busy week not leaving the house lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 17, 2020)

Very nice. I’ve made one for a neighbor based on one of his that lost one of the reeds. Do you use 2 reeds with all squallers and where did you get yours. I think it was mail order outfit in Texas that sold a bazillion different reeds that I got the reeds I needed and I just reverse engineered the rest.
Could have been Hut.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2020)

Great collection! You have been busy! They look great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice group of squallers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Hatten (Mar 17, 2020)

TimR said:


> Very nice. I’ve made one for a neighbor based on one of his that lost one of the reeds. Do you use 2 reeds with all squallers and where did you get yours. I think it was mail order outfit in Texas that sold a bazillion different reeds that I got the reeds I needed and I just reverse engineered the rest.
> Could have been Hut.


I use 2 JC double reeds in all mine unless someone wants something different

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2020)

Very cool! I grew up coon hunting with my dad, didn't know people still hunted them much since the fur market collapse....


----------



## Cody Hatten (Mar 17, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! I grew up coon hunting with my dad, didn't know people still hunted them much since the fur market collapse....


We go about three times a week. We just had a youth hunt here and about 70 kids hunted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

